# Chiromachus ochropus, Seychelles



## Ythier (May 14, 2006)

Hi,
A very rare species, because protected in Seychelles (such as all Fauna & Flora from the islands).
I got it from Lourenço, wich got it from London Museum, wich imported it legally from Seychelles. There is not photo of this species on Internet, hopefully Lourenço allowed me to publish these ones.
Nice and big species (almost a H.troglodytes). Live on humid sand. Gestation period very long (2 years).
Cheers
Eric


----------



## canadianscorp (May 14, 2006)

wow very cool Eric!   that is a beautiful spp. the chela are very interesting.  congrats on the additions.

cheers, steve


----------



## fusion121 (May 14, 2006)

Very impressive species Eric, do you have males and females? (it looks like you do)


----------



## rixi (May 14, 2006)

Hi Eric ...

Nice scorps ... 
How old are they ??? 
Any chances to breed them in future ???

rx


----------



## Dennis1 (May 14, 2006)

Wow , nice !!!
Really nice looking species !
Hope you breed them !


----------



## G. Carnell (May 14, 2006)

so in maybe 5-6 years there will be a few more adults around, heheheh 

Very nasty looking scorps eric!


----------



## Ythier (May 14, 2006)

Hi,
Yes I have 2 adult females and 1 adult male. Both females seem to be gravid.
Cheers
Eric


----------



## Michael (May 14, 2006)

Hilarious species! :worship: :drool:


----------



## makati (May 14, 2006)

thanks for sharing those Eric, interesting species. :clap:


----------



## JSN (May 14, 2006)

I really like these...congrats...


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (May 14, 2006)

Those really are beautiful, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Brian S (May 14, 2006)

Hi Eric,
What size are the adults?


----------



## Ythier (May 15, 2006)

Hi,
Don't know exactly the size but I would say just little bit smaller than an Hadogenes troglodytes.
Cheers
Eric


----------



## Kaos (May 15, 2006)

Really nice. 2 years


----------



## Prymal (May 16, 2006)

Eric-

Very beautiful specimens.

Later...Luc


----------



## cashewman1 (May 16, 2006)

Wow Beautiful never seen anything like it. Is there a heterometrus bicolor? Cuz if there is id imagine it would look alot like them


----------



## Ythier (Jan 28, 2007)

well well...exactly 2 years after mating (January 2005), this morning I was quite happy to see this rare event


----------



## maarrrrr (Jan 28, 2007)

Congrats! Lots of babies on that one. Good luck with them. Hope the species would reach our shores soon.


----------



## fusion121 (Jan 28, 2007)

Really great picture Eric, lots of babies from a nifty species:clap:


----------



## Gigas (Jan 28, 2007)

I'll be waiting for the 'lings to be on sale *sets alarm for 2009*


----------



## Ythier (Jan 28, 2007)

Unfortunately I have to keep all babies from this brood for studying the life cycle of this species, sorry !


----------



## PIter (Jan 28, 2007)

They wouldn't happen to be a member of Hemiscorpiidae would they?


----------



## Selenops (Jan 28, 2007)

Congratulations! Beautiful species! 

And what a nice set of claws they have! ;P


----------



## kahoy (Jan 28, 2007)

whoa!! half emp, half trog!!!


----------



## LeilaNami (Jan 29, 2007)

Do they have the same temperment as the H. trogs?


----------



## Ythier (Jan 29, 2007)

PIter said:


> They wouldn't happen to be a member of Hemiscorpiidae would they?


Yes they are member of Hemiscorpiidae



LeilaNami said:


> Do they have the same temperment as the H. trogs?


Almost, but a little bit less aggressive


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Jan 29, 2007)

hahah trogimanus ~ good luck with the babies!


----------



## LeilaNami (Jan 29, 2007)

Ythier said:


> Unfortunately I have to keep all babies from this brood for studying the life cycle of this species, sorry !


You sure you don't want to sell a few?


----------



## tarsier (Jan 29, 2007)

very intriguing and beautiful scorpions  

cngratulations :clap:


----------



## SOAD (Jan 30, 2007)

Congrats Eric! 2 years of gestation... they will be 10 years old when they finally mature! lol 
And what will you do with the other female's brood? 

Are there buthids in Seychelles?


----------



## Ryan C. (Jan 30, 2007)

According to Eric's site, there are two buthids in Seychelles.

Isometrus maculatus
Lychas braueri


----------



## Ythier (Jan 30, 2007)

SOAD said:


> Congrats Eric! 2 years of gestation... they will be 10 years old when they finally mature! lol


Yes, this species seems to reach adult instar after 8-10 years  



SOAD said:


> And what will you do with the other female's brood?


I have to keep all my specimens.


----------



## Gigas (Jan 30, 2007)

Ythier said:


> Yes, this species seems to reach adult instar after 8-10 years
> 
> 
> I have to keep all my specimens.


:|

Looks like you have a very long wait ahead of you!


----------



## Michiel (Jan 30, 2007)

Lucky you! That is great..Are there any other scorpions with such obvious chela form? I might saw a juvenile one during my work in a certain museum....


----------



## P.jasonius (Jan 30, 2007)

This goes on the wish list.


----------



## Nikos (Feb 1, 2007)

those palps can sure be used as beer bottle openers 
Cool stuff Eric, congrats!


----------



## EAD063 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey Eric, just curious, is this what Polis refers to as the longest species to mature (I think the book said something like upwards of 96 months)? Thanks a lot,

Ed


----------



## Ythier (Feb 5, 2007)

I currently do not have the Polis with me, but probably, the species seems to need about 10 molts to mature.


----------



## Nazgul (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi,

in the Polis the sp with the longest PED time is P. gambiensis with up to 83 months. The same sp is mentioned with 96 months for longevity.


----------



## Ythier (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks Alex,
C.ochropus seems to need more time to become adult, but the life cycle of this species has never been studied.
Cheers
Eric


----------



## Nazgul (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi Eric,

the highest number of molts to maturity is documented for B. xambeui with 10 or 11 molts (Francke & Stockwell 1984), followed by 9 molts for D. trinitarius (the Polis). Both citations are just secondary literature though, the citations for the direct studies can be taken from the mentioned sources. I guess you know the paper by Francke & Stockwell, otherwise I can give you the full reference.

According to the PED time of certain Liochelidae (or Hemiscorpiidae if you may  ), you can be sure your C.ochropus will take a looong time to mature, I guess. Unfortunately very little data for PED of Liochelidae is available, except for some Opisthacanthus spp, which seem to mature relatively fast, and L. australasiae.


----------



## ManicDan (Apr 21, 2008)

Just found this thread, great looking scorpions!  I was wondering this much time after posting how the babies are coming along?  Since the gestation and rate to maturity take so long  did it take them longer to get to just 2nd instar?


----------

